# 1911 Help



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Im gona buy a 1911 around the end of the year, but want to do my research ahead of time, so what brands should I stay clear of? I dont want to break the bank when I buy one so I dont need any special match grade nail driver up to 500yds just a good reliable plain full size model 1911. Any help would be greatly appreciated:thumbup:


----------



## Frankshvac (Oct 17, 2011)

I've went with tauras pt 1911, had it for about 2 years, put around 1000 rounds through it. Smooth action, no problems so far. Target shoot and carry it hunting and conceal carry in winter at times. around $600


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

im still using a old SF1911-A1 i bought back om the 80's. it survived a dbl charge ka-boom.

so im pretty happy with mine

have had 
lllama
taurus
norinco

all where good but the SF is still here and the rest have gone down the road


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Kimber, springfield, para, s&w, ruger. Kimber would be my 1st choice if in your price range, springfield and para would be my next tier.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

What is your budget? Do you want a shooter, something beautiful or a something authentic? Are you picky enough to care about MIM parts and cast versus forged frames/slide?

I think the Springfield Armory Loaded at ~$1000 is a great deal for what is offered and SA has great customer support. The SA Mil-Spec is also great for around $700.

I also think the Sig 1911 Tac Ops at around $1000 is a nice value for it's features.

If you got about $1500 then a SA TRP or a Dan Wesson Valor is good to go.

If your really poor then go for a Rock Island Armory at ~$400. This is the cheapest shooting 1911 I know.

I also have a Llama 1911 I'm willing to sell for $300.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

taurus 1911s look great but are notorious for having failures with the ambi-safety falling out because of the way its made

its better to spend a little more up front and get one that isnt TOO basic, such as the G.I springfield, the MIL-spec is the next level up, it has the flared ejection port that is a must-have if you dont like getting hit in the face with brass


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Im gona stay under 1000 for sure, I like the Springfield,and have seen some in the past (used) for about 400-500. I just want something basic accurate and reliable. What is every ones opinon of the goverment model vs the commander in any brand.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

If you are going to stay in the sub $1k range the BEST bet is a Rock Isand Tactical and a case (1,000rds) of ammo. 

A $400 RIA is just as good as any $750 Kimber or Springer, especially the ones produced today.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Stick with the full size government models. Government size 1911s in .45 are the most reliable.

The reason why I like SA is for their quality, excellent customer service and high value. Most other 1911 companies are good to go. The other big name production 1911 companies such as Kimber, Sig, Colt, Taurus, Para Ordnance, Smith and Wesson just don't peak my interest, have minor quirks at times in quality and their customer service may not be great. It really mostly boils down to preference.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

+1 for RI tactical.. mine is dead on accurate and my daily carry


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

+1 RIA Under 450 out the door at USA Performance. Customer service is second to none. While the gun is not as pretty as Kimber, Para, or Colt; the gun is definately a shooter. For an entry level gun, price, shootability, and customer service, definately RIA. Nothing against the others, they are fine guns, but bang for buck it is the RIA. The only real draw back asthetically are the grips which can be easily changed.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*1911's*

I have a Springer loaded, a Remington R1, and a Charles Daily. My favotite and best shooter is the Springer. Using your definition of what you want, I would buy the RIA(~400$) or the Remington (~600$).


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

if its something you plan on keeping forever, its far worth it to spend the extra and go with a stainless finish


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Pensacolaw said:


> if its something you plan on keeping forever, its far worth it to spend the extra and go with a stainless finish


I disagree. There are many guns still in use that are well over 100 years that are not stainless. Unless the OP likes the look of stainless or wants to go SCUBA diving with his gun, spend the extra money on ammo for training.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

same here i have had this old sf1911 for 30+ years and love it as much today as in the 80's

mine is parkerized


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Less Bear Thunder Ranch, or a Colt or Kimber.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> Less Bear Thunder Ranch, or a Colt or Kimber.



Find me a Les Baer for under a grand and I'll buy 2.


----------



## rog50stang (Oct 21, 2011)

+1 on the Springfield A1 45cal. sweet shooting gun.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

*agreed*

:thumbsup:


JD7.62 said:


> If you are going to stay in the sub $1k range the BEST bet is a Rock Isand Tactical and a case (1,000rds) of ammo.
> 
> A $400 RIA is just as good as any $750 Kimber or Springer, especially the ones produced today.


 
++++++1


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

If I can find a stainless in the price range I am looking for i would buy it for sure, but it is not a must for me, It does sound like the RIA is gona be the one for me. Im about 99% sure im going with the Goverment model over the commander. Thanks for all the feed back from everyone.:notworthy:


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

I got 2 Para Ordnance P-14 45 Limiteds in black, have had just about everyone that has handled the guns offer to buy them. I caught them for $700 and $500 at different times. Very smooth and light trigger (about 3-4lbs), accurate as you would ever want your pistol to be. Ambidextrous thumb safeties, I am so I needed my guns to be. My friend has a P-13, and it shoots just as good as mine. I have had a RIA and Llama 1911, both with fixed sites, and they were garbage compared to the Paras. I effin love them. The only pistol I have shot that has a better feel than my Paras are the Kimber full frames. I carry one of my Paras concealed in front waist band EVERYDAY. I can put shots on a bowling pin at 40+yds on the regular. Not that I am that good, but if you put your sites on something the bullet will not stray, even with cheap winchester FMJs. Very well built, never had any problems. Para got it right with their double stacks, mine hold 14 in clip, and the guns have the same dimensions as an 8 rounder, the grips are thinner allowing for extra room in mag. Only thing is that clips are like $40 for the Paras.


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

Also if you want night sites instead of target sights, XS makes some for Paras for around $100, and they are the only ones I have found.


----------



## condorflt (Nov 8, 2007)

*Can't go wrong with a Springfield Army*

*I have two Springfield Army 1911's. Bought them back in the 1980's when they were being reintroduced. At that time they offered FFL holders (which I had) a kit which you could get without waiting 3 to 9 months for delivery for a factory built one. I built one as a .38 super and the other a .45.*

*Since I built up both from the kitted parts every part was polished with the dremil when needed plus a custom trigger job and slide frame tightening makes this the best 1911 I have ever shot. At several ranges in both Atlanta and Colorado Springs I have had accurised Kimber owners drooling and have been offered $2,000 for it but it is not for sale.*

*I think you will be happy with a Springfield Army :thumbsup:*


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks guys for the help. Situations have changed so I can get my 1911 sooner, so if you know anyone in ALA that has one they want to get rid of let me know. I saw a Springfield several months back had 4 mags older man had it for 350 just wanted to get rid of it looked like it just came out of the box he bought it he said around the mid 80's, but I didnt buy it dam what a screw up that was!!:wallbash:


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok, I finally decided what I'm going to do with out a doubt. I'm going to build my own 1911 either off a Norinco ,from what I have read the steel on them is very strong, or get a receiver out of midway usa . With that said what recommendations on the build does anyone have.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Building a 1911 is quite difficult. Unless you have the time patience and expertise with hand tools I highly recommend you to buy a complete 1911. 1911 parts are not drop in like an AR-15, most parts require careful fitting.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

I do have the majority of the tools and time,and I have been wanting a project so I'm going to go for it.


----------

